# To the happiest dog I've ever known



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy 6th birthday Lucy. You rock and make every day brighter. 
Her having a good time in the field this morning.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY!!


----------



## PG (May 21, 2016)

Happy Bday


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday ! Will Lucy get to take over the family bed?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lucy, and may you have many, many more!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl! Looks like a day well spent.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Happy Birthday ! Will Lucy get to take over the family bed?


Nope she slept in her crate. 
She did get to run the fields for 2 hours. New toys, and I cooked fresh liver for her and the other dogs for dinner.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Belated Lucy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

same here, belated barkday wishes Lucy


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lucy.
Luv Marcia and Dharma


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Lucy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Lucy. I so wish we could spend one more time in the field together, on your special day.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh how I've had that wish for one more time! Even if it was just one more hug.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We placed a small vizsla statue on her grave.


----------

